# Tossing pigions



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

When should i start tossing my birds? How far should i go first time? 4kms? More? Less? How long before i start to increase distance? Should i toss daily?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

are your birds rollers? If they are homing pigeons go 1 km in all four directions then out to 5 3x then10 3x then 20 - 30 -40 - 50. To be honest, Once out to 10 and coming home well you can take big jumps if the weather is nice and the birds are in shape but lots of small tosses early will minimise losses. Are you racing or just having homing pigeons for fun?


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi they are homers, not racing but for fun. Life at work can become hectic and emotional, being a headmaster of a big school. Pigeons both rollers and homers are a good means to give rest of mind. Moreover, kings are good for genetics play to get colours.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

To get them in shape to home back from a distance, you can let them out and loft fly them. when they start to fly as a group and route some and you want to test their homing skills after the loft flying for a few months they should be in shape to take down the road how ever distance you think they can make as they will be in shape to do it from loft flying. they already know how to home usually it is built in their genetics. If you want to take them away to fly back I would not do it more than a few times a week from a short distance as it is stressful for them esp when under a year old.. if you want to take them more than 50 I would only do that a few times in a month.


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

Six went out at 3 km and six came in.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

With young birds I'm just the opposite of spirit wings, I let them sit in the basket in the front yard 3 time. After that I go 3 or 4 miles 2 or 3 times a day, after I get them 30 miles my wife takes them to work 20 miles, then I take them another 30 to 50 miles 4 days a week. I used to go out to 30 or 40 miles first toss, but people on here say that is a mistake, they could be right.
Dave


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If one does not race there is no need to push the birds..unless you are just seeing what happens.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Your right I just don't do things half way, it's either all or nothing
Dave


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

is a two months old is too young for start training?


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

Mine were that age


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Its better to let the birds get to around 5 months, give them time to age, get over the stresses of weaning, let them learn the loft well and then they can start going down the road. there is no point doing it sooner and it will only cause them more harm than good.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Its better to let the birds get to around 5 months, give them time to age, get over the stresses of weaning, let them learn the loft well and then they can start going down the road. there is no point doing it sooner and it will only cause them more harm than good.


yes i believe this is true because they can either get lost or get pick up by predators.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Training them lets you see which birds are your better birds. Even if you do not race. Training them out to 50 75 miles lets you select the birds better. Some people wait and some sart them down the road by the time they are 2 to 3 months old. It is choice to decide. start them at a short distance if training early then move them up. Go around the clock in training. If you can.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

I will share mine,i am not a racing guy..i just toss them for the fun of it.
I start :
1.loft flying my birds - From 1.5 - 2 months of age till 3-3.5 months of age.
2.Start tossing them - From 3 - 3.5 months of age.
3.First toss at 5 km - 10 km - 15 km(Twice)-20 km-30 km(Twice) - 40 km -50 km....!!!


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

I usually loft fly my birds and some tosses at about 5 to 8 miles, one time I gave my friend 12 birds cause he was going to his home town that's about 100 miles away never had I tossed my birds more than 10 miles, and got back 9 birds out of 12 most the next day and a few about 3 days out, was very even if I lost 3 birds haven't done that since last year I know it's not a good idea but homers a awesome...


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

If you stepped them up to it they should do the 100 mile fly in 2 hours but you would need to be taking them out twice a week and get them right out to atleast 60 miles before trying the 100. If they were coming home from 60 in an hour or close too you know they are getting ready for the 100.


----------

